
U.S. appeals court revives antitrust lawsuit against Apple - shawndumas
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-court-idUSKBN14W2VH
======
protomyth
"iPhone app purchasers may sue Apple Inc over allegations that the company
monopolized the market for iPhone apps by not allowing users to purchase them
outside the App Store, leading to higher prices, a U.S. appeals court ruled on
Thursday."

If this is deemed illegal then its going to get quite interesting on both the
phones and game consoles. Welcome back Atari 2600.

